# Duocast, Titania, Twill Deluxe, Guardian and a whole host of partners.



## jjjimi84 (Jun 16, 2022)

This weeks late video is all about my long decent into madness, also know as painting guitar pedals. I really wanted to showcase my progression as a pedal builder and talk about some of the methods I use to achieve my results. 






I have builds from the earliest BYOC kit days to single sided boards from Haberdasher and Madbean builds to everything and every one else. Here are some of the builds showcased in this video. 

One of my favorite paintings and a pretty decent little pedal, the Twill Deluxe.









Here is the super cool and great sounding Duocast. This is a mario sticker I had at the house with some great knobs from lovemyswitches.





Here is the Titania in all of its weird purple glory





and the last of my PedalPCB.com builds from that video is the Guardian Overdrive, which sounds really really nice into my Tweed Deluxe.





And here are a few that also appear: VFE Yodeler, VFE Dragon, Effectslayouts Sonorus


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jun 16, 2022)

Phenomenal video, sir! I also suck at computer-based designs so the hand painted enclosures from you greatly inspire me to pick up a brush and figure things out. Your build reports recently have been super cool and I hope someday I can get to your level.

Edit: I've also got a crackle paint project in the works. Need to pick up some regular spray paint to put as a base.


----------



## dawson (Jun 16, 2022)

Super cool video- I really enjoyed it!

I'm impressed by the absolute ton of air-brushing & clear-coating you're up to over there- would I be correct to envision a rather large "drying-rack" that's got 2-15 enclosures curing at any one time?

Looking forward to what you do next!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jun 16, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> Phenomenal video, sir! I also suck at computer-based designs so the hand painted enclosures from you greatly inspire me to pick up a brush and figure things out. Your build reports recently have been super cool and I hope someday I can get to your level.
> 
> Edit: I've also got a crackle paint project in the works. Need to pick up some regular spray paint to put as a base.


Man that is cool to hear! This hobby is so surreal because we all are inspiring each other to get better and make cooler shit!

What crackle paint did you get? Make sure your base coat is completely dry other wise you are going to have a mess on your hands. 


dawson said:


> Super cool video- I really enjoyed it!
> 
> I'm impressed by the absolute ton of air-brushing & clear-coating you're up to over there- would I be correct to envision a rather large "drying-rack" that's got 2-15 enclosures curing at any one time?
> 
> Looking forward to what you do next!


I usually work on 12-15 enclosures at a time. As they get finished with background art they transition from the drying rack in the basement to the closet in my office where they stack ip until i make time to build them.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jun 16, 2022)

I did a test run on a badly drilled enclosure. Primed it and let it dry for a day or two. Then I put regular rustoleum on it and let it dry for about an hour before putting crackle on it. I have the Montana black crackle from Amazon. Wasn't happy with the $15 price, but it worked somewhat well. The crackle happened, but most of the primer came through and not the rustoleum color. My thought process to counter this is to put a coat of color on, wait to fully cure, then do another coat and wait an hour before putting the crackle on. Would you recommend this?


----------



## szukalski (Jun 16, 2022)

Always inspiring. I wish I had the patience to put in that many hours into graphics. They always look effing amazing. When do we get a tour of the collection?


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jun 16, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> I did a test run on a badly drilled enclosure. Primed it and let it dry for a day or two. Then I put regular rustoleum on it and let it dry for about an hour before putting crackle on it. I have the Montana black crackle from Amazon. Wasn't happy with the $15 price, but it worked somewhat well. The crackle happened, but most of the primer came through and not the rustoleum color. My thought process to counter this is to put a coat of color on, wait to fully cure, then do another coat and wait an hour before putting the crackle on. Would you recommend this?


That montana is what I use and yeah its not cheap at all. I sprayed primer then multiple coats of base coat then let if fully cure for 48 hours. Then with the first test of crackle it was a light coat to achieve that really tight pattern. I did another where I layered it on thick and had big lightning crackle which was cool. The one time I didnt let the base coat dry long enough the crackle paint pulled it up and turned the finish into dust. It gave it a neat look for being completely wrong but ultimately had to be redone because I needed the crackle on there.


szukalski said:


> Always inspiring. I wish I had the patience to put in that many hours into graphics. They always look effing amazing. When do we get a tour of the collection?


A tour of the collection??!?! I was thinking about doing a studio tour type thing to show how the sausage gets made and where it gets pulled. Show off all of the hiding spots where I have pedals. 

Any interest in that?


----------



## szukalski (Jun 16, 2022)

Definitely interested. Careful about the sausage, that’ll need to be uploaded to a different video site..


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jun 16, 2022)

szukalski said:


> Definitely interested. Careful about the sausage, that’ll need to be uploaded to a different video site..


gotta get 1k subs one way or another


----------



## Barry (Jun 16, 2022)

Great Content as always, you should have linked your painting tutorial in the Video or comments

Is that a Marshall Blues Breaker I see to your left, right looking at the video?


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jun 16, 2022)

Barry said:


> Great Content as always, you should have linked your painting tutorial in the Video or comments
> 
> Is that a Marshall Blues Breaker I see to your left, right looking at the video?


Man I always forget to do that stuff, not really great at this whole social media thing.

That is a mojotone bluesbreaker cab from 08, used to house my jtm45 but that amp was moved into a head cabinet and is currently housing a Trinity 18 watter. Sounds pretty epic


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Jun 16, 2022)

And to think I just use Sharpies. My art skills are lame compared to yours. Good looking pedals sir!


----------



## cooder (Jun 16, 2022)

That was awesome, great to see and hear you talking about your art! Not sure how you say "I'm not an artist", must be a blooper... 
Your stuff is super cool, the Yodeller, Guardian, Titania, Grumble Skuzz and that Dragon are just of the scale and I'm sure there's many many others that I might have not seen or missed.
Wanna see a crappy rocket drawing? Give me a go... ha.
Wish I could see one of those Dragons or so in the flesh.... oh wait....


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jun 16, 2022)

I hand painted 2 pedals and was like nope no more of that. It's really cool to see your development and perseverance. It was totally worth it!


----------



## Barry (Jun 16, 2022)

jjjimi84 said:


> Man I always forget to do that stuff, not really great at this whole social media thing.
> 
> That is a mojotone bluesbreaker cab from 08, used to house my jtm45 but that amp was moved into a head cabinet and is currently housing a Trinity 18 watter. Sounds pretty epic


It looked very much like my '62 Bluesbreaker Reissue is why I ask


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 17, 2022)

jjjimi84 said:


> This weeks late video is all about my long decent into madness, also know as painting guitar pedals. I really wanted to showcase my progression as a pedal builder and talk about some of the methods I use to achieve my results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome video, way over my head but my one complaint is......no guitar playing! 

Honestly, I appreciate all the graphics tutorials from a lot of you builders (@thewintersoldier, @jjjimi84, etc). One thing you can't teach or address is my glaring lack of creativity.......I come up with a total blank when I start thinking about what to put on a pedal besides knob labels. About the most creative I get is color matching enclosure colors to knobs colors....


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 17, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> It's sad to me that anyone would mention me in the same sentence as @jjjimi84. I simply paint by numbers and show you to do the same. Dan is an actual artist and shows us how we will never be at his level, that's real creativity and artistry. Next to Dan I am shit, and anyone who thinks therwise needs to get their head examined. Great work Dan, we all live in your shadow and once again you remind us that we always will.


Well when you're a gnat, all wildebeest look like giants......! @thewintersoldier you inspire me dude. (As does @jjjimi84)


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jun 17, 2022)

Barry said:


> It looked very much like my '62 Bluesbreaker Reissue is why I ask


I believe it is the same dimensions and build, for being almost fifteen years old and been moved all over the place it is in really great shape.


MichaelW said:


> Awesome video, way over my head but my one complaint is......no guitar playing!
> 
> Honestly, I appreciate all the graphics tutorials from a lot of you builders (@thewintersoldier, @jjjimi84, etc). One thing you can't teach or address is my glaring lack of creativity.......I come up with a total blank when I start thinking about what to put on a pedal besides knob labels. About the most creative I get is color matching enclosure colors to knobs colors....


I will address this in the studio tour video. In short I paint the backgrounds and lettering and the pedals sit on a shelf judging me. As I stare back at them I will slowly get ideas and then put sticky notes on the back of any idea. Honestly completely building something with full art and all takes a long time. Very few have been done in a few days.


thewintersoldier said:


> It's sad to me that anyone would mention me in the same sentence as @jjjimi84. I simply paint by numbers and show you to do the same. Dan is an actual artist and shows us how we will never be at his level, that's real creativity and artistry. Next to Dan I am shit, and anyone who thinks therwise needs to get their head examined. Great work Dan, we all live in your shadow and once again you remind us that we always will.


Brother a rising tide raises all ships. I look at what everyone is doing and am constantly humbled and so excited about what us diy group put out. 

One day I hope to do some clean off board wiring that will make you cum in yer panties.


----------

